# eth0 device does not exist - but it works . [solved]

## MrC2k

Hi guys,

I just installed Gentoo (Linux x200 3.10.25-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Feb 7 09:49:35 GMT 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

) on my X200 Thinkpad and got everything working. However, during the boot process (and by running /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start), I get the following error message:

net.eth0         | * Bringing up interface eth0

net.eth0         | *   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

net.eth0         | *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

net.eth0         | * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

The funny thing is that if I plug a network cable into my laptop, it automatically connects to the DHCP server and goes online. So it actually works and the correct kernel module must be there. It should be e1000.

I'm a bit confused, because I named it net.eth0 and ifconfig -a gives

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.5  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::21f:16ff:fe1b:fb8f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1f:16:1b:fb:8f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 30  bytes 3215 (3.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 37  bytes 4403 (4.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf2600000-f2620000  

So the name of the device is actually enp0s25.

Might that problem be a configuration problem? I just followed the documentation, but I might have overseen something....?Last edited by MrC2k on Fri Feb 07, 2014 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maitreya

Another victim of the "I-know-whats-good-for-you" "predictable" network naming convention.

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/

----------

## MrC2k

Thanks, that makes sens...

----------

